# Should I go for re-fillable Gas System or not



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi,

Just been trying to work out if it is cost effective to change to a re-fillable Gas system ?

It appears i can purchase the equipment to INSTALL MYSELF which includes a manual change over valve to allow me to keep one of my orginal calor cylinders and one new 11kg re-fillable cylinder, all hoses, and an external filling point for £165 + £27 for the euro adaptors

It costs now to refill a 13kg propane cylinder approximatly £17.00 which is approximatle £1.30 per kg 

Assuming that Gas on the garage forecourt at 44p/lt this is approximatly 86p per kg 

therefore a saving of 44p per kg

which equates to FULLY re-filling the new 11kg cylinder 34 times to cover the cost

It seems like a lot of gas to use to recover the cost


what do you think should i go for it ?? are my calculations wrong ??

Brian


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Brian,

This reminds me of similar when I was extolling the virtues of a caravan to a work colleague who was getting interested. He came back to me with a comprehensive budget that showed for the considerable time he would use it each year, it was cheaper to stay in B&Bs. I crawled over the sums and couldn't fault them.

But, I said, if you are thinking of buying a caravan solely to be cheaper than B&Bs, you are rather missing the point.

And so, too, with refillable gas 

Dave


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Yes, it's probably not cost effective to do for normal users. Some full timers may benefit more & get nearer to a pay back in the life of the vehicle. There is also the convenience factor of not having to lug huge cylinders from the dealers to the van & in & out of the van, and the big gain of being able to fill up over most of europe. You can also move the cylinder & filler etc to a new vehicle with little fuss; The guys who fitted mine gave me back the blank from the cut out hole (in the gas locker door) so it can be re-instated with not too much of a gash in the side.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I believe the main advantage of refillable gas is not the cost saving but the ability to refill in Europe where the British Calor type of cylinders do not exist. 

Trevor


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gas*

Hi

for me the benefit of being able to fill up where and when I like is the biggest bonus to me.

I am having the gaslow taken off the compass and refitted onto the Kontiki.

Your calculations are very good.

LPG is 40p per litre here, approx 80p ler kilogram.

In Italy it is about 55p - but is sold per kilogram. Thats where I will be most of the time and hence it respresents even better value to me

But again, I stress the convenience is the biggest factor for me

Rapide561


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I believe that 'Cost effeciency' shouldn't really come into the scheme of things when considering a change, the important points are; you will never be without gas in western europe, your heating and cooking costs are a lot lower compared to bottle gas and as Mike says you can take it with you when changing vehicles!

Regards Dave


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Brian

Buying at the forecourt costs more than needed as it includes road fuel duty that is not applicable to the intended use for cooking/heating etc.

Now legally they could sell you the fuel from the same pump at the non duty rate (but I have only ever heard of one filling station doing it) 

Your best bet would be to fill up at a Calor depot as they know the Duty rules and will sell it at correct lower duty rate.

Even so you would need to use a lot of gas in order to make it pay for itself, there may be other reasons to convert though

1. yes the gas cost is undoubtedly cheaper (even more so if you get correct duty rate)

2. No lugging Cylinders in and out for exchange.

3. anyone else? .....


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

George, do you really think that Calor will fill up a gaslow cylinder at their depots? If it ain't one of theirs they won't want to know! :roll:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*gas*

Hi

Have a look at www.calorgas.co.uk

E mail them to ask!!!!!

Rapide561


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Calor where supposed to be looking into their "monopolistic" policy and had been bought to book over their scaremongering. I didnt spot that he was talking gaslow (its not actually mentioned in the post) I was thinking along lines of gas tanks.

But regardless forecourts can sell the gas at lower rate quite legally, whethe they can(or would want) to train "Sharon" to understand is another matter entirely.

BTW do they not just have a fill nozzle like this see below ? ie isnt the only thing they see the fill nozzle? ie with Gaslow, MTH or even the bulk tanks?










A couple of bulk tank suppliers, one at £199 !

http://s7.invisionfree.com/UKSB/index.php?showtopic=91

http://s7.invisionfree.com/UKSB/index.php?showtopic=67


----------



## motorhomenicky (Feb 1, 2006)

Go for it

Much more convienient, no bottles to lug

Did any one work in the wastage, if you are going away don't you always change that nearly empty cyl??

Cheaper 

Move it from van to van, after all its yours and not standared equipment,

Propane so better in the winter and no changing bottles, some still do you know.

Get two and have fun

And best of all you can snigger at the people without
getting cold and having to change them in the rain


----------



## 89210 (May 16, 2005)

Hi, to be honest we were going to go refillable until we realised how much it would cost initially and that we'd never save enough to cover the initial outlay. we were away to many weekends to count last year along with two outings to spain covering three weeks, a week in cornwall and a week in devon. one 7kg bottle ran out just before christmas. That was our total gas consumption for 2005!! we carry two bottles and use the sites electricity for heating if needed. HOWEVER we're off for three weeks in spain in june and i've just managed to squeeze two 13kilo bottles in our locker just in case, though i don't think we'll need one. Personally i think the system's far too expensive.


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

I am considering changing to a refillable option but am undecided between gaslow or a tank. I realise that a tank will be a little more expensive than the gaslow cylinders but it will free up a locker. Have not weighed my van but with only three of us in it I would hope it would not be a problem. Any comments selcome.
Ian


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, Ian

What ever you decide, I think you should go to a weigh bridge and find out exactly what the vehicle weighs, before you proceed, as the bottle/cylinders do weigh quite a lot.

Brian


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

The original question was "Is it cost effective?"

The straight answer is "No". It isn't cost effective in normal circumstances. For those who full time or 6 months plus a year it is. But the real answer is that you don't do it for cost effectiveness but because the convenience of being able to fill up the gas at the same time as the diesel and the wide availability on most of the Continent and UK outweighs the capital cost. 

We had Gaslows in our caravan and, once we'd sussed out a fill up in Spain (very difficult), they were brilliant. Cost of gas, half that for cylinders in UK but you will almost never recover the capital cost. We are having a 70L tank fitted on the new MH (almost regardless of the cost!).


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi,

Have read all of the replies i think it is very clear that even fitting yourself isn't cost effective as using the MH over the last 3 months we have only use 1 - 12kg and 1 -6kg so we would never recover the costs. (Most sites we used electic hookup with a oil filled rad)

However on balance as we do intend to travel in Europe (God willing) we have decided to go for the Gaslow system, for its easy of filling in europe. albeit i will fit it myself to reduce the outlay substaincialy.

I have looked at the possiblity of taking it with me to my next MH but I don't think it is practcal *in my case *as i certainly wouldn't like to buy a MH with a hole in the body and as for using the plug that came out i really don't know how i could put that back without it noticing.

I think the main thing that has swung it for me is the easy of re-filling, espeicially in Europe

PhredC,

i think you should check your weight loading and select the postion of the tank very carefully ? as a 70l tank empty must weigh quite a lot and when it is filled ???


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

As for transfer to another MH, if you think just leaving the filler cap or replacing the removed body disc is unacceptable, presumably you have searched MHF, considered and rejected the following solution? It takes some care over placement, but I don't see a problem with it in principle.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-10916.html

Dave


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, Dave


I did see the link you gave sometime ago, I think it was one of the earlier type connections that were used when you had you car converted to LPG. But on my MH i have the skirts all around the bottom and it is low to the ground so i really couldn't see anywhere i could place that type of connection without it being vurnarable and as for leaving the filler etc, i have come to the conclusion that while i don't think i would get any extra when it comes to selling the MH i do think that it would be a selling point. so i would leave it on ?

I propose to put the filling point in the locker door

Thanks 

Brian


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Brian for doing the calculations-saved me the job! On the subject of wastage-isn't there also wastage with the refillables- I understood that they could only be filled to max of 80per cent in interests of safety.

I think it's only cost effective if you're spending extensive periods abroad or full tinimg or wild camping etc. In my case it would take about 20 yrs to make it worthwhile and at the moment I'm able to lift the bottles out of the compartment-I normally get some young strapping bloke at the retailers to replace the full bottle in the compartment for me!


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks Brian (Enodreven) for the advice about weight. I have almost 800kg between MIRO and MTLPM (hope I've got that right) and so total weight shouldn't be a problem. The beast also has tag axles and so axle weight shouldn't be a problem either but I had taken advice. However, I am grateful for your comment which may be helpful to others who have a lesser weight capability.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

We have been debating whether to get Gaslow refillables and have just bought a 6kg bottle, filling kit and propane adaptor with gauge for just under £150 including delivery from Leisure Gas Services (unfortunately their 10%off offer ended in January).

I plan to fit the filler below the side sill near the electric step so will make up my own bracket as I don't want to drill a 70mm hole in the side of our Symbol panel van. 

The latest CAK tanks catalogue shows the various parts at slightly higher prices. 

We only have room for one 6kg and one 3.9kg propane bottle so will keep the small Calor one as a reserve.

Considering the cost we took two Camping Gaz 907 cylinders to Europe last year and spent £65 on refills in two months, and a lot of hassle finding stockists out of season in Italy!

I now have a spare propane adaptor/gauge Gaslow part 01-1610 (retail £17.95) - any offers - or swap for Euro or ACME filler adaptors?? 

Steve


----------

